# cheap tyre dressing and plastic dressing ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

looking for a cheap one of both for tyres and trim parts so whats out there cheap ?

thanks.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

This will do a great job of both!

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/berry-blast-endurance-trim--tyre-gel-1881-p.asp

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

CliveP said:


> This will do a great job of both!
> 
> http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/berry-blast-endurance-trim--tyre-gel-1881-p.asp
> 
> ...


how long will that last as in the 500ml ?

anything else cheaper or the same price for more ?

im kinda one for value for cash lol.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

you need to look at the autosmart range for cheap and effective.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

You only get what you pay for so dont waste your money. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Megs Endurance Tyre Gel & Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.


----------



## clioLuke (Oct 2, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Megs Endurance Tyre Gel & Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.


+1, tried both of these and really like them


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Megs Endurance Tyre Gel, its great on both trim and tyres :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Super sheen/ tyre sheen from autobrite or autojoy, i think i payed about £14 for 5 litres


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Autosmart Finish:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

ST3V3O said:


> hi
> 
> looking for a cheap one of both for tyres and trim parts so whats out there cheap ?
> 
> thanks.


Have you thought about Autosmart Highstyle (tyres) or Trim Wizard (trim)?
Cheap off fleabay


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

For me I would say Chemical guys New look trim gel. Ok it works out to £12.00 for a 500ml bottle but a little goes along way

Here it is on tyres

























And here it is on plastic trim


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

AutoGlym Rubber Plus for me!  Lasts ages!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i used megs endurance tyre gel for the first time at the weekend, really please with how they come up. I was using some cheap stuff out of halfords and it never lasted more than a week.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Cheap has its advantages and disadvantages.

Yes it saves those pennies in your wallet but the product just wont be as good as a slightly more expensive product. Plus to be fair all the products are all within the same price band.


----------



## WestTeam (Nov 20, 2010)

want the best and free, go to www.solutionfinish.com.... its the yery best ever..they will send you free samples if you just ask....tell them your from this forum.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Copied from the SolutionFinish website

"The Solution Finish sample give-away has ended.
We WILL NOT be shipping anoymore free samples."


----------



## brutalbobby (Mar 24, 2008)

Is there anywhere in the uk that supplies Solution finish?


----------



## WestTeam (Nov 20, 2010)

*SolutionFinish will send Samples to this Forum*



craigblues said:


> Copied from the SolutionFinish website
> 
> "The Solution Finish sample give-away has ended.
> We WILL NOT be shipping anoymore free samples."


You are right it it will say that (only because the FREE SITES picked up on there Free sample offer and they got 29,000 hits in one week) Really just ask for a sample/ and tell them your from this forum(one they love)and Solution will send you..( they paid shipping) a sample.


----------



## WestTeam (Nov 20, 2010)

*Just Email Them*



brutalbobby said:


> Is there anywhere in the uk that supplies Solution finish?


Just Email Them for more Info.


----------



## brutalbobby (Mar 24, 2008)

Westteam thanks very much


----------

